

5 Reasons Why Clickbaiting Is Killing You - Raed667
http://raed.tn/blog/5-reasons-why-click-baiting-is-killing-you/

======
msie
Heh, the title is so meta.

~~~
Raed667
I'm going to assume that this is a compliment.

